# Need rec for co that does relabeling AND screenprinting



## beaverhausen (Oct 20, 2016)

Right now we have our relabeling done by TSC apparel and our screenprinting by another co but we want to consolidate this to make our lives easier. Any rec's for an AWESOME screenprinter that also does relabeling (preferably sewn labels, not screenprinted ones).

thanks!


----------

